# The Guides & Outfitters



## BigGuy (Mar 25, 2002)

This post was previously buried within another topic on this forum. One outfitter can sure take up a lot of room with just a few hunters at his place in the fall.

40,000 acres tied up for only 500 hunters and 1,200 hunter days total. :******:

Remember this is 40K acres of excellent habitat, I doubt they lease those quarters or sections that have no CRP, trees, ravines, or other pheasant habitat. How many acres of ND land actually will support a pheasant? Can not be that high of a percentage.

That is way too much land for only 440 nonresident, 59 resident, and one governor :******:

How may large outfitters are working North Dakota? Do they have their own association or lobbying group? Are they allied closely together? :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes they have an association and hire a lobbyist during the legislative session.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes to the ND Guide Assn.(a very small group # wise) & yes they do lobby & like to think they represent all ND hunters, on some issues (at least in the past) Mainly because they were one of the few who did lobby the Legislature & NDG&F Dept. They also have been very effective, in getting things to go their way.

I believe Kyle Blanchfield of Woodland Resort is the current president(???)

There are guides &/or certified or registered guides - the only difference is one has to have CPR & 1st aid training & pay more to the state. That was one of the states lame compromises / issues at one of the last legislative sessions - Because of some opposition. The Legislature is really lost on all this stuff. That is why it is important to get hunters elected to office.

It would'nt hurt to have Reps. on the G&F advisory (regional reps.)That understand things - The same ol ones have been on there for too long & are out of touch with issues.

I think the commercial interests like the general public / hunter, to not be informed.

How to keep the momentum going, when there are issues is hard. Even most that have spoke out about pheasantgate - have most likely, already thought, they have succeeded ??? The real issues are yet to be addressed.

I hope the Legislature OR THE G&F DIRECTOR  will step forward & carry the ball for the resident hunters & address the concerns & solutions for commercialization & NR hunters. I do think it is his job. But he seems to think his job is to go with the political flow ??? (which is changing) But he will most likely retire & then the Govenor will appoint somone with economic development & farming back ground to be the next G&F director. I really believe this is a major part of why we are, where we are - LEADERSHIP or the lack there of ???

But I'm afraid the so called compromises, will be better for the opposition. Cause they were so far ahead of the game before all this ??? & most suggestions seem to be being ignored ??? The Guide Assn. has misled the Chamber of commerces & hospitality people into supporting their goals - when other ideas, would be better for all of ND.

There are so many issues & solutions that - I doubt they will try & address many / all of them. There is so much to try & catch up on, that it will be difficult to sort it all out, especially by those that really don't know, or really care. :sad:

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-03-29 21:02 ]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

BigGuy,

1. ND Guides seem to have no regulation after paying their $100.00. 
2. Non-Resident guides are tying up land in ND for the big Money Out of state hunters that follow the geese and ducks up the flyway.
3. What I find the most disturbing are the groups that have one or two guys in the state for an extended period of time. These guys line up places to hunt for their "friends". There are large "donations" being given to the local communities for the hunting that is being set up. The people coordinating these hunts are not taking money for their efforts and therefore don't even fall under the label of guide. The state doesn't get a $100.00 fee from these types of individuals.

NOW is the time for everybody to stop complaining and try to get somewhat organized. I'm hoping the guys running this site will keep track of the issues in this year's legislature as to when the bills are introduced and when the Sportsmen and women of the state need to be seen and heard in Bismarck. The Guides and Outfitters WILL be there when they need to be.

It's time for the YOU as the sportsmen and women of the state to start contacting your state legislators, going to ALL the G&F advisory board meetings as well as calling and writing the G&F department. I'm one who has sat in the background on many of these issues. WE can't sit idle now as the Big Money and Outfitters try to take away our heritage.

As my Dad used to say when I was younger and told him my vote didn't matter. "If you don't vote, then you have nothing to complain about later".

When EVERYONE voices their opinion, then we CAN make a difference.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

All ND guides should be North Dakota residents - no exceptions to this rule. Lets at least employ ND people to do this job.

Be careful though - the outfitter will try outfox these rules too. Americans cannot guide in Canada. Dennis Hunt (the guy that writes snow goose hunting books) was arrested last fall for guiding in Canada.

Often these non-Canadian guides hire a token Canadian hunter to be with them. Canadian law enforcement did not buy it, they confiscated everyting of Mr. Hunt's in a raid. I think he got most everything back at his court date.

I have watched on TV : southern, world champion goose caller guides calling in birds near Streeter, ND. I believe this was on a Tony Dean show a few years back.

If they are going to argue economic development - hire only ND residents to guide, cook, etc...

In Canada the guide cannot legally carry a firearm. Good rule too ??

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-03-29 18:24 ]


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I think you are right about the guides not being allowed to carry guns while guiding in Canada.

I also believe in Canada it is illegal to lease land for hunting too!

Wouldn't it be nice if they could pass a laws like these in ND????

[ This Message was edited by: Dr. Bob on 2002-03-29 19:06 ]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It is illegal for non-res. to guide in ND.Of course there are ways around those laws.I know North Central Outfitters here had big name goose guides from out of state guiding for them.
As far as Canada goes,it is illegal there also.But again there are ways around it.Guides are shooting there also.All you have to do is watch Sean Mann's Autumn Harvest.He has a camera mounted to the bill of his cap and you can see him doing the shooting.Darell Wise is doing the same thing.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Are the guys in these videos simply hunting in Canada or are they taking out paying customers ? Big difference.

That is where the "token" Canadian guide or resident ND "guide" would come into play. They are there for legal reasons.

I guess Mr. Mann is technically not the guide if he is just calling in birds.

I believe the Canadian government watches some operations pretty closely. Obviously Mr. Hunt became a target of some type of sting operation. Who knows why some are pursued and others are not. The sting may have occurred because of his "outfitter" status. He was likely wise enough to have his Canadian guide friend along for the ride. That way Hunt could carry a shotgun and shoot birds too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

prarie hunter,I just went to Sean Mann's web site."This fall,he'll be guiding you and your friends,on a hunt to remember,in Alberta,Canada."Cost...$1500 for 3 days.I know that the res. guides in Alberta are trying to take out the loopholes in their no non-res. guides laws to stop this.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Was not defending Mr. Mann. Just did not want to convict him without any evidence. Looks like you found it.

Maybe the Canadian government will slap him just like they nailed Mr. Hunt. One of these guys will not be so lucky and will lose everything (Truck, trailer, decoys, guns, etc).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think Mann is doing it illegally.There are loopholes in Alberta's laws that allow him to guide there even though the intent of the law is no non-res guides.An Alberta guide I know says they are trying to close those and make it black and white.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

From what I heard on other sites, Sean Mann and Darrel Wise are both registered "tour guides." Maybe we should envite Shotgun from the duckhunter.net, he seems to know this issue very well.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is a good one I have a video of that puck sheldon Shleck, well his video has the Tony Dean on it and he was being guided by the champion goose caller Matt soleven and he is from down south some where. So what do you guys think of that one. If any of you guys want to watch it just pm me and I will send it to you, it is a real joke!

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-03-31 18:20 ]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Shotgun is the Alberta guide who has answered those questions at the Refuge.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is Norris's site I'll email him & ask to come on over. If all guides were as open & honest as Norris. I don't think we would worry. He may tell you their are difinitely ways around the no leasing ??? But Ol Shotgun will at least Kiss ya 1st :grin:

http://www.goosehuntalberta.com/


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster,

I remember that video, I think it was from the mid 90s. If I remember right, Sheldon was on that hunt...so technically Brian Sullivan wasn't guiding...Sheldon was.

[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-04-02 18:23 ]


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris your memory fails you. I have hunted the very field that the video was filmed in. Tony Dean was guided by Brian Sullivan! Schlect was not along. The farmer that owns that land will not let Schlect on it. He was not told that it was a video for Schlects operation. The next year Dean went back to film again and was not allowed to hunt. I know this is true. Iknow the farmer . Schlect was spliced into the video later. Now should we talk about ethics Tony?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Big Hunter,
Talk about hitting right on. Tony Dean may have had it figured out when he started hunting 40 years ago but he's really out there on the edge now. I emailed him last year on the fact that it is not just going up to the farmer and asking to hunt. I tried to get across the point that the sloughs are becoming more and more tied up and that even the relationships that hunters have are in danger to the leasing of the land by outsiders. His response was that he has never had any trouble hunting where ever he has asked and it doesn't have anything to do with who he is. You bet!

The Schlect operation. . . what a JOKE! You should get a hold of some of the undercover operations parper work that have been done on his hunting operations by the state of ND. It would simply amaze you that the state continues to allow him to operate. I peronally know hunters that drive the outskirts of his hunting land and pick off any pheasants they can find in their spare time. These are guys that grew up in and around Streeter and know what kind of a operation he has going.

[ This Message was edited by: Field Hunter on 2002-04-02 12:17 ]


----------



## SHOTGUN (Apr 4, 2002)

Ah yes the illegal guides are at it again.

The problem in Alberta is that once our bird guiding org. got it law that all guides had to be licensed that did not stop the Alberta Outfitters Assc. form issuing anyone a license.

The guys that are coming into Alberta to guide are entering Canada with a visa that says they are travel guides or whatever. We hope we have this loophole closed.

We had them held up at the border last fall so they missed the first week of the season and hopefully can get it stopped once and for all this year. Another great one they do and I am sure it is happening in N D. as well is they claim to be just hosts. They have hunted here before and are just hosting some buds from Armpit wherever.

Unfortunaley the real strong lobby group in Alberta is the big game outfitters not the bird guides. It is correct that guides in Alberta are not allowed to carry guns. That is a law that was put in place for big game guides and will be changed to allow bird guides to at least dispatch cripples.

We know some of the US guys have been paying landowners in particular in the Northen part of the province, we have had one charged and have now found out he bought the farmer a new garden tractor not to testify against him.

No US guys can guide legally in Saskatchewan but they are there. The one mentioned in a previous post was caught in Saskatchewan. We have this ugly loophole with Canada immigration that is allowing them to get into Alberta and we as an organization are working very hard to get it closed.

My advise would be to all resident North Dakotans to get after it now before it is too late. The small amount of guies you have cannot possibly be as big a lobby or voice as your local fish and game assc. I know Alberta's is over 150,000 and we now have them on side to stop our of state or province outfitters.

So, organize and get after it. If you don't then be prepared in the next few years to pay the farmer for access where you have been hunting all your life

SHOTGUN


----------

